# "The Wild", A wannabe "Madagascar".



## BrothBone (Apr 11, 2009)

Not sure if this discussion has already been brought but "The Wild" was one of Disney's most shameful first attempts of a furry *computer-*animation. I mean it was a desperate attempt to copy key elements from Dreamworks "Madagascar". The only thing I could find original was the crazy carnivorous wilderbeast. "The Wild" puts "The Lion King" to shame as well. 
I DON'T hate "The Wild" I only think it could have been more original.


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't even reference that movie, ever. It failed miserably.

I honestly couldn't watch it. It had no humor, no charm. I got up to the little lion gets caught in the crate, and i got up, and walked away. It's, almost painful to watch. Still never finished it.

And don't get me started on the voice actors. Just, don't.


----------



## chetchaka (Apr 11, 2009)

It's not a rip-off because it was written before Madagascar was released - but it is truly one of Disney's most charmless, unmemorable movies.


----------



## Kipple (Apr 11, 2009)

To be fair, Madagascar wasn't a very good movie either.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 11, 2009)

I wasn't keen on either to be honest.


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 11, 2009)

Didn't like either. >.>


----------



## Hlavco (Apr 11, 2009)

Haven't seen "The Wild", but I didn't enjoy "Madagascar".


----------



## Aurali (Apr 11, 2009)

Should be in the Tube.. 

and it was alright.. Though it feels weird both pixar and dreamworks almost have identical movie line ups.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 11, 2009)

The Wild was in preparation LONG before Madagascar was, in fact, Dreamworks cut many corners in order to release their film first.  If you look closely you can see many low quality animation segments (one of them being the scene where Alex is in the box looking through the peep hole after they fall off the ship).


----------



## Yula-XII (Apr 12, 2009)

ETC said:


> To be fair, Madagascar wasn't a very good movie either.



i concur, they both looked godawful..


----------



## Vekke (Apr 12, 2009)

ETC said:


> To be fair, Madagascar wasn't a very good movie either.



this.

i loved the character design in madagascar though at least.

I haven't seen the wild but madagascar was pretty terrible.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice rendering, and the fur detail on the lions is a treat... so _The Wild_ looks good in pictures.  If nothing else.

I've only seen a few minutes of it, but granted that _Madagascar_ released first, it's difficult _not_ to draw connections between the two of 'em.


----------



## Salrith (Apr 12, 2009)

I thought the quality of the models and the rendering was pretty good in _The Wild_ personally. Plot was pretty dud though... as for how memorable it was, I hadn't thought about it until it was brought up here. Nor has any of my family mentioned it again, and my sister made sure we _all _watched it... }:=8P


----------



## BrothBone (Apr 12, 2009)

I learned one thing by reading the replies.  "The Wild" was produced *before* "Madagascar". Makes the issue even sadder. "The Wild" commercial wise didn't got a lot of attention. Which Movie got a SEQUEL? I don't see 'The Wild 2' happening any time sooner.
I agree that the life-like rendering of the characters in "The Wild" was very neat and as I said I *didn't* hate the film, I just feel it missed a lot of heart and soul.  
On a side note I didn't felt that much for the cub taken away in "The Wild", but when "Madagascar 2" came out and the scene of Baby Alex being captured by poachers came, it was very touching. I guess it was the big blue baby eyes that did it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 12, 2009)

Ive still yet to see Madagasca 2, I thinPixar could of worked on The Wild's storyline some more. As someone had said previously "It lacks heart and soul" Or asomething like that, anyway i agree, i felt it lacked heart and soul to. However, i also thought Pixar did tghe animation itself pretty well. I liked the rendering of the fur, and the detail to the way different animals move.


----------



## BrothBone (Apr 12, 2009)

*Pixar DID NOT produce "The Wild"*

Although we like to think Pixar is the only company doing 3D animations for Disney, "The Wild" is not the case.


----------



## Whitenoise (Apr 12, 2009)

Every movie Disney has ever had anything to do with has been shit, why on earth did you think they'd turn it around with "The Wild" :V ?


----------



## PaulShepherd (Apr 12, 2009)

The Wild was good, but Madagascar beats it by far. 

I mean, Disney didn't produce any originality and they basically copied Dreamworks and their hit movie. Like I said, it's still good, but it could've been more creative.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 12, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Every movie Disney has ever had anything to do with has been shit, why on earth did you think they'd turn it around with "The Wild" :V ?



If that is what you think of Disney, then you have bad tastes.


----------



## Corto (Apr 12, 2009)

Paul, did you read any of the other replies? The Wild was produced before Madagascar. Sure The Wild sucked very bad, but it didn't copy Dreamworks.

Also Madagascar was a shitty movie.


----------



## Whitenoise (Apr 12, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If that is what you think of Disney, then you have bad tastes.



Lol  .


----------



## BrothBone (Apr 12, 2009)

Corto said:


> Paul, did you read any of the other replies? The Wild was produced before Madagascar. Sure The Wild sucked very bad, but it didn't copy Dreamworks.
> 
> Also Madagascar was a shitty movie.



I think is my fault this thread is still titled " "The Wild", A wannabe "Madagascar"." Oh well, like I sad if "The Wild" was produced before it makes the situations a lot sadder.
Madagascar wasn't super super but statistically speaking it beat The Wild.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 12, 2009)

OP: Do what I do, don't acknowledge it.


----------



## Morroke (Apr 12, 2009)

I didn't watch it. Hated Madagascar first off...

I'll assume this movie is another 'Bad things happen to Special character x, character y goes on a journey to save him' thing? And the moral of it is something like 'Cherish your family'?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 12, 2009)

Same old shite, different movie.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 12, 2009)

BrothBone said:


> I learned one thing by reading the replies.  "The Wild" was produced *before* "Madagascar". Makes the issue even sadder. "The Wild" commercial wise didn't got a lot of attention. Which Movie got a SEQUEL? I don't see 'The Wild 2' happening any time sooner.
> I agree that the life-like rendering of the characters in "The Wild" was very neat and as I said I *didn't* hate the film, I just feel it missed a lot of heart and soul.
> On a side note I didn't felt that much for the cub taken away in "The Wild", but when "Madagascar 2" came out and the scene of Baby Alex being captured by poachers came, it was very touching. I guess it was the big blue baby eyes that did it.



I'd agree with you there,  Madagascar has a smaller cast with characters that had more depth to them.  Although I'm hoping the third movie would focus more on Gloria and Melman, the first two movies were more about Marty and especially Alex.

The Wild had a father and son characters, a sarcastic female, a street-smart squirrel who is in love with sarcastic female for NO reason and a snake with no depth other than his antics.  Oh, and that Koala that does nothing other than pretend to act crazy at some point in the film.

I will give The Wild points for having a really origonal villain though.  I LOVED the insane water buffalo idea.


----------



## BrothBone (Apr 12, 2009)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I'd agree with you there,  Madagascar has a smaller cast with characters that had more depth to them.  Although I'm hoping the third movie would focus more on Gloria and Melman, the first two movies were more about Marty and especially Alex.
> 
> The Wild had a father and son characters, a sarcastic female, a street-smart squirrel who is in love with sarcastic female for NO reason and a snake with no depth other than his antics.  Oh, and that Koala that does nothing other than pretend to act crazy at some point in the film.
> 
> I will give The Wild points for having a really origonal villain though.  I LOVED the insane water buffalo idea.



Part 3 is coming? Well that's says alot. 
Oh if I may please ask, when you refer to "the insane water buffalo" are you referring to the Wilderbeast who wanted to be carnivore and eat the lion?


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 12, 2009)

BrothBone said:


> Part 3 is coming? Well that's says alot.
> Oh if I may please ask, when you refer to "the insane water buffalo" are you referring to the Wilderbeast who wanted to be carnivore and eat the lion?



Yep, the producers said that EVENTUALLY they want the group to get back to NY.  So there is going to be one more movie made.

And yes, I was referring to him.  I liked the originality and the concept, although I think they could have pulled off his character a little better.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 12, 2009)

Moving to the Tube.
And try to be nice.. it's what Walt would have wanted.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 12, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Moving to the Tube.
> And try to be nice.. it's what Walt would have wanted.



Hey, no offense, Grimfang, but you kind of deleted the posts with any point and left our responses that don't contribute to the overall thread.
Assuming that was you.

Next time, you could just edit out the rudeness.

Instead of leaving a series of edited after-the-fact responses that don't say anything.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 12, 2009)

Good point, snipped the last two. I'm not going to manicure posts though, heh.


----------



## BrothBone (Apr 12, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Moving to the Tube.
> And try to be nice.. it's what Walt would have wanted.



I didn't got the expression "Moving to the Tube".


----------



## Jelly (Apr 12, 2009)

^The Tube is the forum board for movies.

I guess for posterity's sake:


Eli said:


> Should be in the Tube..
> 
> and it was alright.. Though it feels weird both pixar and dreamworks almost have identical movie line ups.


But Eli, Pixar has nothing to do with this thread!

There. Now its not rude. But equally topical.


----------



## Aurali (Apr 12, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> ^The Tube is the forum board for movies.
> 
> I guess for posterity's sake:
> 
> ...



yeah I know, and the quality blows both the other studios out the water..

sadly enough. the plot sucked.


----------



## BrothBone (Apr 12, 2009)

If this post was moved, does that mean a started it in the wrong place to begin with?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 12, 2009)

^ Yeah. Typically Movie or TV threads belong in the Tube.



Eli said:


> yeah I know, and the quality blows both the other studios out the water..
> 
> sadly enough. the plot sucked.



As in "the Wild" blew other studios out of the water or what?
I actually hadn't even heard of this movie, but the same studio created Valiant, which was really awful. :C


----------



## Aurali (Apr 12, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> ^ Yeah. Typically Movie or TV threads belong in the Tube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The animations and actual models were stunning in it. It didn't feel like a cartoon ripoff.. it felt more animatronic.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 12, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Every movie Disney has ever had anything to do with has been shit....


which Disney?


----------



## Teracat (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, I saw a bit of this once. Kiefer Sutherland played a lion. That was probably the only amusing part.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 12, 2009)

What the fuck happened in this thread?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 12, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> What the fuck happened in this thread?



I asked Eli if her schtick was that she came into threads and was never right.
I made a much ruder version of the post about how Pixar has nothing to do with this movie.
Eli called me a troll, or whatever. And said that Pixar and Dreamworks mirror each other in their movies.
Then refused to give me examples of how Pixar and Dreamworks did that, or examples of the movies that mirrored.

And then Grimfang deleted the posts with content, went back and erased the ones without.
That's basically the score.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 12, 2009)

Ugh what a shite forum


----------



## Vekke (Apr 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If that is what you think of Disney, then you have bad tastes.



LOOOOOOOOOOOOL

disney is amazingly popular but it is far from being the best in any category, especially story. Also its character designs and art direction are boring and up until the later 90's/early 2000s, have been exactly the same in every movie (and even then they are still "safe", they are just a slightly different style). Nobody pushes proportions at all; it's all meant to look pretty and rake in money, and artistic vision is sacrificed for that.

gosh i really want to see all the rude responses in this thread :'(


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 13, 2009)

"artistic vision" hasn't made anyone obscenely rich


----------



## Vekke (Apr 13, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> "artistic vision" hasn't made anyone obscenely rich



exactly, which is why they don't use it and are so conservative with art direction.

Just defending the "disney is crap" statement :> I enjoy their movies but it is not any of it brilliant.


----------



## vnvnvn2000 (Apr 13, 2009)

Madagascar to me is the best animation since Toy Story 1 and 2. Others like Monster House, Cars, Monsters Inc haven't really stacked up. However Wall-E and the Incredibles where both awesome movies.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 13, 2009)

I think Monster House is really underrated and I haven't seen it yet


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 13, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I think Monster House is really underrated and I haven't seen it yet



Monster House is extremely underrated, it reminded me of the old Goosebumps TV show on Nickelodeon.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Apr 13, 2009)

BrothBone said:


> Not sure if this discussion has already been brought but "The Wild" was one of Disney's most shameful first attempts of a *furry* computer-animation. I mean it was a desperate attempt to copy key elements from Dreamworks "Madagascar". The only thing I could find original was the crazy carnivorous wilderbeast. "The Wild" puts "The Lion King" to shame as well.
> I DON'T hate "The Wild" I only think it could have been more original.




These movies are not catered to your idiot demographic.


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 13, 2009)

I didn't care for either movie. The Wild seemed to rush through it's plot (what seemed like half of the cast was gone before half the movie was over). And I found the main cast of Madagascar to be very annoying and unappealing. We all know the real reason it was so successful (Hint: They have their own show now).


----------



## BrothBone (Apr 13, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> I didn't care for either movie. The Wild seemed to rush through it's plot (what seemed like half of the cast was gone before half the movie was over). And I found the main cast of Madagascar to be very annoying and unappealing. We all know the real reason it was so successful (Hint: They have their own show now).



Your referring to the Penguins?


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 13, 2009)

As if I didn't make it obvious enough. :3


----------



## BrothBone (Apr 13, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> As if I didn't make it obvious enough. :3


Well, not everybody has seen Madagascar and I doubt everyone knows the penguins got a show.


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd think everyone who likes them would know. The ratings seem to say that too.


----------



## BrothBone (Apr 13, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> I'd think everyone who likes them would know. The ratings seem to say that too.


True.
Now that I think about it Wild also had penguins in the very very very beginning.


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, but they were just an opposing Curling team. Those chameleons were very similar to the penguins, though.


----------



## BrothBone (Apr 13, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> Yeah, but they were just an opposing Curling team. Those chameleons were very similar to the penguins, though.


You're right. That was a weird weird scene the color changing and signs and all. At first it looked like the lion drugged himself, really.


----------



## Kijibwa (Apr 15, 2009)

I view the "The Wild"  as animal  verison of finding Nemo.  animation is okay,  they are some similary.  Dreamwork did try to copy Finding Nemo with Sharktale.


----------

